# Soldiers Who Can't Keep Legs Closed, Harm Mission



## Dante

Just saw a report about female soldiers getting pregnant during combat missions. WTF is wrong with the volunteer military?


----------



## Article 15

There's nothing hotter than getting some action during an alarm red ....


----------



## Samson

DevNell said:


> Just saw a report about female soldiers getting pregnant during combat missions. WTF is wrong with the volunteer military?



So....you're saying we need more wimmin in the Army?


----------



## Luissa

Article 15 said:


> There's nothing hotter than getting some action during an alarm red ....


is that why you forget to strap up?


These damn women not using protection and getting pregnant, they are all sinners.


----------



## Article 15

The military should employ morale hookers.


----------



## Luissa

Article 15 said:


> The military should employ morale hookers.



I know in Korea, a lot of soldiers hook up hookers because they think they are safer.
You been with a hooker Artie?


----------



## rdean

That's the problem with putting men and women together.  Everyone knows they can't control their perverted "urges".


----------



## Article 15

Luissa said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The military should employ morale hookers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know in Korea, a lot of soldiers hook up hookers because they think they are safer.
> You been with a hooker Artie?
Click to expand...


I know in Korea a lot of guys actually think the Juicy Girl is their girlfriend ....

Me with a hooker?  No but I've definitely paid for sex in a round about way before.  It's called dating.


----------



## Luissa

Article 15 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The military should employ morale hookers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know in Korea, a lot of soldiers hook up hookers because they think they are safer.
> You been with a hooker Artie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know in Korea a lot of guys actually think the Juicy Girl is their girlfriend ....
> 
> Me with a hooker?  No but I've definitely paid for sex in a round about way before.  It's called dating.
Click to expand...


Men being men in Korea is why I cannot donate blood.
And I bet you pay for sex ALL the time.



( I still have not forgiven you for the menopause comment)


----------



## Article 15

Luissa said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know in Korea, a lot of soldiers hook up hookers because they think they are safer.
> You been with a hooker Artie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know in Korea a lot of guys actually think the Juicy Girl is their girlfriend ....
> 
> Me with a hooker?  No but I've definitely paid for sex in a round about way before.  It's called dating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I bet you pay for sex ALL the time.
Click to expand...


My left hand is considering early retirement.


----------



## Luissa

Article 15 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know in Korea a lot of guys actually think the Juicy Girl is their girlfriend ....
> 
> Me with a hooker?  No but I've definitely paid for sex in a round about way before.  It's called dating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I bet you pay for sex ALL the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My left hand is considering early retirement.
Click to expand...

because it never gets used?
You should really try the stranger, I hear it is great.


----------



## Samson

Article 15 said:


> The military should employ morale hookers.



So....you're saying we need more wimmin in the Army?


----------



## geauxtohell

DevNell said:


> Just saw a report about female soldiers getting pregnant during combat missions. WTF is wrong with the volunteer military?



It's always been considered "malingering" to get knocked up to avoid deployment, it's just impossible to prove, so the military has turned a blind eye.

Looks like they are cracking down.

Unless your spouse is deployed too, you aren't supposed to be bumping boots while deployed anyways.

That might sound absurd, and it is certainly ignored by many soldiers, but there are charges that can be filed for that alone.


----------



## Article 15

Samson said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The military should employ morale hookers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....you're saying we need more wimmin in the Army?
Click to expand...


lol ... nah


----------



## Samson

geauxtohell said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw a report about female soldiers getting pregnant during combat missions. WTF is wrong with the volunteer military?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always been considered "malingering" to get knocked up to avoid deployment, it's just impossible to prove, so the military has turned a blind eye.
> 
> Looks like they are cracking down.
> 
> Unless your spouse is deployed too, you aren't supposed to be bumping boots while deployed anyways.
> 
> That might sound absurd, and it is certainly ignored by many soldiers, but there are charges that can be filed for that alone.
Click to expand...



In all seriousness, the Israeli Army is one of the few that conscript EVERYONE, regardless of gender, and I can see why:






Israeli Chicks are Hawt.


----------



## geauxtohell

Samson said:


> In all seriousness, the Israeli Army is one of the few that conscript EVERYONE, regardless of gender, and I can see why:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Chicks are Hawt.



In all seriousness, the military has needed to address this problem for too long.

There are too many good Women Soldiers who do their duties to the highest standard that end up getting lumped in with the ass and trash that is basically in the military to collect a 20 year retirement check.

And when I refer to "ass and trash", I am specifically referring to women who intentionally get pregnant to avoid deploying or any other duty.

A co-ed military only works if the standards are fairly enforced.


----------



## uscitizen

Both parites in the incident get general courts according to what I heard on the Nooze at the corner grocery last night.


----------



## geauxtohell

uscitizen said:


> Both parites in the incident get general courts according to what I heard on the Nooze at the corner grocery last night.



And that is exactly what should happen.


----------



## Dante

Samson said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw a report about female soldiers getting pregnant during combat missions. WTF is wrong with the volunteer military?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....you're saying we need more wimmin in the Army?
Click to expand...

Hey fuck face. Bring back the draft. The mission is in trouble because we are a nation of chickenhawks who would rather talk shit instead of signing up to fight wars we support.


----------



## uscitizen

Naah I was drafted.  The military is not for everyone.


----------



## geauxtohell

DevNell said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw a report about female soldiers getting pregnant during combat missions. WTF is wrong with the volunteer military?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....you're saying we need more wimmin in the Army?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey fuck face. Bring back the draft. The mission is in trouble because we are a nation of chickenhawks who would rather talk shit instead of signing up to fight wars we support.
Click to expand...


Have you ever noticed how 99% of people who have served, to include liberals, don't support a military draft?

Do you ever wonder why?


----------



## Samson

DevNell said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw a report about female soldiers getting pregnant during combat missions. WTF is wrong with the volunteer military?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....you're saying we need more wimmin in the Army?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey fuck face. Bring back the draft. The mission is in trouble because we are a nation of chickenhawks who would rather talk shit instead of signing up to fight wars we support.
Click to expand...


Rather than making me work to figure it out, I appreciate it when posters are obviously morons.

Thanks.


----------



## rdean

geauxtohell said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> So....you're saying we need more wimmin in the Army?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fuck face. Bring back the draft. The mission is in trouble because we are a nation of chickenhawks who would rather talk shit instead of signing up to fight wars we support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever noticed how 99% of people who have served, to include liberals, don't support a military draft?
> 
> Do you ever wonder why?
Click to expand...


Then I'm one of the 1%.  I think a draft is a great idea.


----------



## California Girl

rdean said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fuck face. Bring back the draft. The mission is in trouble because we are a nation of chickenhawks who would rather talk shit instead of signing up to fight wars we support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever noticed how 99% of people who have served, to include liberals, don't support a military draft?
> 
> Do you ever wonder why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then I'm one of the 1%.  I think a draft is a great idea.
Click to expand...


That's because you're a liberal. Liberals often find it preferable to have others make their life choices for them.


----------



## uscitizen

The best thing about the draft would be that we would not still be in the middle east nor might not have invaded Iraq if we had a draft.
The bad thing about a draft is the ability of the powerful to evade combat or even service alltogether.

And the really worst thing is that military life and combat are not for everyone.  It will ruin the lives of a percentage of draftees.


----------



## geauxtohell

rdean said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fuck face. Bring back the draft. The mission is in trouble because we are a nation of chickenhawks who would rather talk shit instead of signing up to fight wars we support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever noticed how 99% of people who have served, to include liberals, don't support a military draft?
> 
> Do you ever wonder why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then I'm one of the 1%.  I think a draft is a great idea.
Click to expand...


I guess if you are into forcing people to potentially make the ultimate ethical decision.


----------



## Samson

uscitizen said:


> The best thing about the draft would be that we would not still be in the middle east nor might not have invaded Iraq if we had a draft.
> The bad thing about a draft is the ability of the powerful to evade combat or even service alltogether.
> 
> And the really worst thing is that military life and combat are not for everyone.  It will ruin the lives of a percentage of draftees.



It will "ruin lives?" Won't it make anyone's life better?

You know as well as I that very few troops ever see combat. Most of them are trained as support personnel in one function or another.

Frankly, from a field grade officer or NCO's perspective, I see conscription as a Last Resort. The enlistees that are allowed to join are sometimes pretty fucked up. Today many need to go through a pre-boot camp just to get into shape for basic. I'd hate to think what material the Army would have to train if the draft was instituted.


----------



## uscitizen

Tire fetish?


----------



## uscitizen

I was halfway thru electronics tech school when drafted.  The military in their wisdom put me into infantry..... in Nam.
In retrospect I wish I had gone to Canada instead.  I would now have socialized healthcare and such as well 

tip if you want to stay out of combat do poorly with weapons in basic.


----------



## Dante

uscitizen said:


> Naah I was drafted.  The military is not for everyone.



Clueless as usuual. 

_go figure_

---

I've never said the military is for everyone. We won WWII with a draft. A draft is about more than enlisting a bunch of self aggrandizing boobs and entitle-minded parasites to join the ranks of those already volunteering (one observation: many vets using VA services do nothing but play the system and scam whenever they can, but so what?). A national service draft democratizes military engagements and supplies large numbers of able bodies where a strictly volunteer military keeps us short of the numbers we need in this complicated world.


----------



## Samson

uscitizen said:


> tip if you want to stay out of combat do poorly with weapons in basic.



Odd......fuck I suppose "poorly" is a pretty damn relative term, because I've been so gawddamn astonished at the poor marksmanship in a platoon that I felt confident that a pack of rock-throwing Serbian School Girls might take them out of action.


----------



## uscitizen

Samson said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> tip if you want to stay out of combat do poorly with weapons in basic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd......fuck I suppose "poorly" is a pretty damn relative term, because I've been so gawddamn astonished at the poor marksmanship in a platoon that I felt confident that a pack of rock-throwing Serbian School Girls might take them out of action.
Click to expand...


Yeah I messed up and actually tried.

Those city boys were something though.  Made fun of us country boys till they figured out they needed us bad.  Poor bastards could not even pitch a tent.


----------



## Dante

Samson said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> tip if you want to stay out of combat do poorly with weapons in basic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd......fuck I suppose "poorly" is a pretty damn relative term, because I've been so gawddamn astonished at the poor marksmanship in a platoon that I felt confident that a pack of rock-throwing Serbian School Girls might take them out of action.
Click to expand...


I scored a few points away from Expert, with a broken rear sight on an M16. Drill Sgt. tried to make me redo basic. Joke was on him. So what? Poor marksmanship is irrelevant to most jobs in the military.


----------



## namvet

uscitizen said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> tip if you want to stay out of combat do poorly with weapons in basic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd......fuck I suppose "poorly" is a pretty damn relative term, because I've been so gawddamn astonished at the poor marksmanship in a platoon that I felt confident that a pack of rock-throwing Serbian School Girls might take them out of action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I messed up and actually tried.
> 
> Those city boys were something though.  Made fun of us country boys till they figured out they needed us bad.  Poor bastards could not even pitch a tent.
Click to expand...


who's army drafted you ????


----------



## uscitizen

Romulans.  or so it seemed at the time.


----------



## Samson

uscitizen said:


> Romulans.  or so it seemed at the time.



I've seen some Hawt Romulan Chicks......they are cousins to Vulcan Chicks, who are nice when they're young, but fill out when thet're older until they're easier to jump over than walk around.






Oh, but I don't think they get preggers.


----------



## namvet

Samson said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romulans.  or so it seemed at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen some Hawt Romulan Chicks......they are cousins to Vulcan Chicks, who are nice when they're young, but fill out when thet're older until they're easier to jump over than walk around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but I don't think they get preggers.
Click to expand...


she's had a lotta sex. check out the big ears


----------



## PatekPhilippe

rdean said:


> That's the problem with putting men and women together.  Everyone knows they can't control their perverted "urges".



Yes...we know normal sex between men and women is "perverted" right?
OK mother of Carrie...."now cover your dirty pillows!!!!"


----------



## hylandrdet

While stationed at Gitmo, I had an affair with a female Seabee.

She was hot, nothing dangerous was going on, I was single, so why not!

It up to our armed forces to develop programs to train our men and women to know when to turn it "on and off" in and out of uniform.

I have perfect confidence in believing that when the bullets are flying, our fighting men and women will not use that moment to breed like rabbits.

Food for thought.


----------



## jillian

Samson said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw a report about female soldiers getting pregnant during combat missions. WTF is wrong with the volunteer military?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always been considered "malingering" to get knocked up to avoid deployment, it's just impossible to prove, so the military has turned a blind eye.
> 
> Looks like they are cracking down.
> 
> Unless your spouse is deployed too, you aren't supposed to be bumping boots while deployed anyways.
> 
> That might sound absurd, and it is certainly ignored by many soldiers, but there are charges that can be filed for that alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, the Israeli Army is one of the few that conscript EVERYONE, regardless of gender, and I can see why:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Chicks are Hawt.
Click to expand...


israeli soldier:


----------



## CurveLight

DevNell said:


> Just saw a report about female soldiers getting pregnant during combat missions. WTF is wrong with the volunteer military?




Wow.  People fuck.  Pregnancy happens.  (hope that answered the "what the fuck" part.)


----------



## CurveLight

jillian said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's always been considered "malingering" to get knocked up to avoid deployment, it's just impossible to prove, so the military has turned a blind eye.
> 
> Looks like they are cracking down.
> 
> Unless your spouse is deployed too, you aren't supposed to be bumping boots while deployed anyways.
> 
> That might sound absurd, and it is certainly ignored by many soldiers, but there are charges that can be filed for that alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, the Israeli Army is one of the few that conscript EVERYONE, regardless of gender, and I can see why:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Chicks are Hawt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> israeli soldier:
Click to expand...



Gotta say......when I was in I never saw that many good lookers in uniform in one spot.  Most were.....how you say? Not enough alcohol in the world.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Spent some time in Tel Aviv back in the 1980's...they looked just as good back then too...only when you got them home instead of them taking their purse and setting it on the table they took off their IMI Uzi submachine gun, removed the mag, cycled the bolt to eject a chambered round and then began removing their party dresses..


----------



## Samson

PatekPhilippe said:


> Spent some time in Tel Aviv back in the 1980's...they looked just as good back then too...only when you got them home instead of them taking their purse and setting it on the table they took off their IMI Uzi submachine gun, removed the mag, cycled the bolt to eject a chambered round and then began removing their party dresses..



Howdya like them hair underarms?

Didn't really matter, did it.


BTW: I know she's not jewish, but DAMN:


----------



## mudwhistle

DevNell said:


> Just saw a report about female soldiers getting pregnant during combat missions. WTF is wrong with the volunteer military?



Best way they know to get out of deployments. They can always find some guy to slip em the bone and they get to have a little fun in the process.

I can always tell when a deployment is pending from counting all the females in maternity uniforms.


----------



## namvet

actually its the best way to get a discharge


----------



## mudwhistle

PatekPhilippe said:


> Spent some time in Tel Aviv back in the 1980's...they looked just as good back then too...only when you got them home instead of them taking their purse and setting it on the table they took off their IMI Uzi submachine gun, removed the mag, cycled the bolt to eject a chambered round and then began removing their party dresses..



FUCKEN A

That's my kind of woman.


----------



## Gunny

DevNell said:


> Just saw a report about female soldiers getting pregnant during combat missions. WTF is wrong with the volunteer military?



What do YOU know about IT, oh braindead one?


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Samson said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spent some time in Tel Aviv back in the 1980's...they looked just as good back then too...only when you got them home instead of them taking their purse and setting it on the table they took off their IMI Uzi submachine gun, removed the mag, cycled the bolt to eject a chambered round and then began removing their party dresses..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howdya like them hair underarms?
> 
> Didn't really matter, did it.
> 
> 
> BTW: I know she's not jewish, but DAMN:
Click to expand...


The one I stayed with for a few days did have some minimal fuzz under there but nothing that really bothered me....she was 21 and doing her "time" as she like to say.  A lot of people don't quite understand this but middle eastern women are for the most part...VERY good looking, HOTTIES.


----------



## geauxtohell

hylandrdet said:


> While stationed at Gitmo, I had an affair with a female Seabee.
> 
> She was hot, nothing dangerous was going on, I was single, so why not!
> 
> It up to our armed forces to develop programs to train our men and women to know when to turn it "on and off" in and out of uniform.
> 
> I have perfect confidence in believing that when the bullets are flying, our fighting men and women will not use that moment to breed like rabbits.
> 
> Food for thought.



How does a single person have "an affair"?

The issue is women who get pregnant can't go on deployment.  It's a form of malingering that the Army has tolerated for too long.

Damned if I know how they are going to close this can of worms though.


----------



## CurveLight

geauxtohell said:


> hylandrdet said:
> 
> 
> 
> While stationed at Gitmo, I had an affair with a female Seabee.
> 
> She was hot, nothing dangerous was going on, I was single, so why not!
> 
> It up to our armed forces to develop programs to train our men and women to know when to turn it "on and off" in and out of uniform.
> 
> I have perfect confidence in believing that when the bullets are flying, our fighting men and women will not use that moment to breed like rabbits.
> 
> Food for thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does a single person have "an affair"?
> 
> The issue is women who get pregnant can't go on deployment.  It's a form of malingering that the Army has tolerated for too long.
> 
> Damned if I know how they are going to close this can of worms though.
Click to expand...


Holy shit your stupidity is staggering.  How does a single person have an affair?


"A romantic and sexual relationship, sometimes one of brief duration, between two people who are not married to each other."
affair - definition of affair by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


----------



## Samson

CurveLight said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hylandrdet said:
> 
> 
> 
> While stationed at Gitmo, I had an affair with a female Seabee.
> 
> She was hot, nothing dangerous was going on, I was single, so why not!
> 
> It up to our armed forces to develop programs to train our men and women to know when to turn it "on and off" in and out of uniform.
> 
> I have perfect confidence in believing that when the bullets are flying, our fighting men and women will not use that moment to breed like rabbits.
> 
> Food for thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does a single person have "an affair"?
> 
> The issue is women who get pregnant can't go on deployment.  It's a form of malingering that the Army has tolerated for too long.
> 
> Damned if I know how they are going to close this can of worms though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy shit your stupidity is staggering.  How does a single person have an affair?
> 
> 
> "A romantic and sexual relationship, sometimes one of brief duration, between two people who are not married to each other."
> affair - definition of affair by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
Click to expand...



The two people involved are still _*not*_ SINGLE people, but by you definition they are MARRIED, just not to each other.


----------



## CurveLight

Samson said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does a single person have "an affair"?
> 
> The issue is women who get pregnant can't go on deployment.  It's a form of malingering that the Army has tolerated for too long.
> 
> Damned if I know how they are going to close this can of worms though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit your stupidity is staggering.  How does a single person have an affair?
> 
> 
> "A romantic and sexual relationship, sometimes one of brief duration, between two people who are not married to each other."
> affair - definition of affair by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The two people involved are still _*not*_ SINGLE people, but by you definition they are MARRIED, just not to each other.
Click to expand...


You dumbass. It doesn't say they are married to other people.


----------



## Samson

CurveLight said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit your stupidity is staggering.  How does a single person have an affair?
> 
> 
> "A romantic and sexual relationship, sometimes one of brief duration, between two people who are not married to each other."
> affair - definition of affair by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two people involved are still _*not*_ SINGLE people, but by you definition they are MARRIED, just not to each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dumbass. It doesn't say they are married to other people.
Click to expand...


You imputant slut: "between two people who are not married to each other," implies they are married, but not to each other.

A SINGLE person has a DATE with a married woman. A married woman has an AFFAIR with a single guy.


----------



## CurveLight

Samson said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two people involved are still _*not*_ SINGLE people, but by you definition they are MARRIED, just not to each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dumbass. It doesn't say they are married to other people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You imputant slut: "between two people who are not married to each other," implies they are married, but not to each other.
> 
> A SINGLE person has a DATE with a married woman. A married woman has an AFFAIR with a single guy.
Click to expand...


You super dumbass.  Single people have affairs all the time.  Sadly in your world it appears adultery is more common than single people getting it on.  There is no definition of "affair" that means the two people involved cannot both be single.  There is also no definition of "affair" that says one or both people have to be guilty of adultery.


----------



## Samson

CurveLight said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dumbass. It doesn't say they are married to other people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You imputant slut: "between two people who are not married to each other," implies they are married, but not to each other.
> 
> A SINGLE person has a DATE with a married woman. A married woman has an AFFAIR with a single guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You super dumbass.  Single people have affairs all the time.  Sadly in your world it appears adultery is more common than single people getting it on.  There is no definition of "affair" that means the two people involved cannot both be single.  There is also no definition of "affair" that says one or both people have to be guilty of adultery.
Click to expand...


You Stinking Whore: Single people go on DATES. Married people Have AFFAIRS. There is also no definition of "affair" that says both people are not guilty of adultery.


----------



## CurveLight

Samson said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> You imputant slut: "between two people who are not married to each other," implies they are married, but not to each other.
> 
> A SINGLE person has a DATE with a married woman. A married woman has an AFFAIR with a single guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You super dumbass.  Single people have affairs all the time.  Sadly in your world it appears adultery is more common than single people getting it on.  There is no definition of "affair" that means the two people involved cannot both be single.  There is also no definition of "affair" that says one or both people have to be guilty of adultery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You Stinking Whore: Single people go on DATES. Married people Have AFFAIRS
Click to expand...


You're a special kind of stupid.  Two single people can have an affair you ignorant twat.  Why don't you provide the definition with link that says ONLY married people can have affairs?


----------



## geauxtohell

CurveLight said:


> Holy shit your stupidity is staggering.  How does a single person have an affair?
> 
> 
> "A romantic and sexual relationship, sometimes one of brief duration, between two people who are not married to each other."
> affair - definition of affair by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.



Ah, did you miss me for the past few days sweetheart?


----------



## CurveLight

From the link I already provided:

"affair - a usually secretive or illicit sexual relationship"

Gee.....can you think of a situation where two SINGLE people might have an affair.....say in the military or at a civilian job where they want to keep it secret but are not guilty of adultery?  C'mon......push those brain cells into overtime........


----------



## CurveLight

geauxtohell said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit your stupidity is staggering.  How does a single person have an affair?
> 
> 
> "A romantic and sexual relationship, sometimes one of brief duration, between two people who are not married to each other."
> affair - definition of affair by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, did you miss me for the past few days sweetheart?
Click to expand...


Figures......when you're flat out wrong try to obfuscate no matter how dumb it looks.  It's not like you have anything to lose.......


----------



## Samson

CurveLight said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You super dumbass.  Single people have affairs all the time.  Sadly in your world it appears adultery is more common than single people getting it on.  There is no definition of "affair" that means the two people involved cannot both be single.  There is also no definition of "affair" that says one or both people have to be guilty of adultery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Stinking Whore: Single people go on DATES. Married people Have AFFAIRS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a special kind of stupid.  Two single people can have an affair you ignorant twat.  Why don't you provide the definition with link that says ONLY married people can have affairs?
Click to expand...


You're a special type of tawdry trollop: 

Two single people cannot have an affair with each other:

date - Definition from the Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary

3. to date (v) :having active romantic relations between two unmarried people.


----------



## CurveLight

Samson said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Stinking Whore: Single people go on DATES. Married people Have AFFAIRS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a special kind of stupid.  Two single people can have an affair you ignorant twat.  Why don't you provide the definition with link that says ONLY married people can have affairs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a special type of tawdry trollop:
> 
> Two single people cannot have an affair with each other:
> 
> date - Definition from the Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary
> 
> 3. to date (v) :having active romantic relations between two unmarried people.
Click to expand...



You retarded **** weed.  To "date" is not an exclusive term describing all relationships between single people.  Plus I've already described situations where single people would have an affair and want to keep it quiet.  What else you have wizard o' words?


----------



## geauxtohell

Samson said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Stinking Whore: Single people go on DATES. Married people Have AFFAIRS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a special kind of stupid.  Two single people can have an affair you ignorant twat.  Why don't you provide the definition with link that says ONLY married people can have affairs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a special type of tawdry trollop:
> 
> Two single people cannot have an affair with each other:
> 
> date - Definition from the Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary
> 
> 3. to date (v) :having active romantic relations between two unmarried people.
Click to expand...


Before you go any further down this wormhole, you should know that CurveLight's sole motivation for posting on this forum is to pick fights over the most inane issues and then entice people to insult him.

He's kinky like that.


----------



## Samson

CurveLight said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a special kind of stupid.  Two single people can have an affair you ignorant twat.  Why don't you provide the definition with link that says ONLY married people can have affairs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a special type of tawdry trollop:
> 
> Two single people cannot have an affair with each other:
> 
> date - Definition from the Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary
> 
> 3. to date (v) :having active romantic relations between two unmarried people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You retarded **** weed.  To "date" is not an exclusive term describing all relationships between single people.  Plus I've already described situations where single people would have an affair and want to keep it quiet.  What else you have wizard o' words?
Click to expand...


You're Mother Smelled of Elderberries, and your Father was a Hamster!

You wanted the definition and you got it.

Stop whining: To date IS, according to the Merriam-Webster Dictionary, what is done between UNMARRIED People.


----------



## geauxtohell

CurveLight said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit your stupidity is staggering.  How does a single person have an affair?
> 
> 
> "A romantic and sexual relationship, sometimes one of brief duration, between two people who are not married to each other."
> affair - definition of affair by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, did you miss me for the past few days sweetheart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Figures......when you're flat out wrong try to obfuscate no matter how dumb it looks.  It's not like you have anything to lose.......
Click to expand...


Who let you out of your conspiracy zone cage?

BTW, I don't really give a fuck about debating the ins and out of the term "affair".  It's not that important to me and it wasn't that important to me when I made the original post.


----------



## CurveLight

Samson said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a special type of tawdry trollop:
> 
> Two single people cannot have an affair with each other:
> 
> date - Definition from the Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary
> 
> 3. to date (v) :having active romantic relations between two unmarried people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You retarded **** weed.  To "date" is not an exclusive term describing all relationships between single people.  Plus I've already described situations where single people would have an affair and want to keep it quiet.  What else you have wizard o' words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're Mother Smelled of Elderberries, and your Father was a Hamster!
> 
> You wanted the definition and you got it.
> 
> Stop whining: To date IS, according to the Merriam-Webster Dictionary, what is done between UNMARRIED People.
Click to expand...



You're such a dingleberry......we weren't debating the definition of "date." That is your pathetic red herring.  Let me try to spell it out one last time.

Two

Single

People

Who 

Want

To

Keep

Their

Relationship

A

Secret

Will

Have

An

Affair.


If you don't get it by now call 1 800 dumb fuk.


----------



## Samson

CurveLight said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You retarded **** weed.  To "date" is not an exclusive term describing all relationships between single people.  Plus I've already described situations where single people would have an affair and want to keep it quiet.  What else you have wizard o' words?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're Mother Smelled of Elderberries, and your Father was a Hamster!
> 
> You wanted the definition and you got it.
> 
> Stop whining: To date IS, according to the Merriam-Webster Dictionary, what is done between UNMARRIED People.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a dingleberry......we weren't debating the definition of "date." That is your pathetic red herring.  Let me try to spell it out one last time.
> 
> Two
> 
> Single
> 
> People
> 
> Who
> 
> Want
> 
> To
> 
> Keep
> 
> Their
> 
> Relationship
> 
> A
> 
> Secret
> 
> Will
> 
> Have
> 
> An
> 
> Affair.
> 
> 
> If you don't get it by now call 1 800 dumb fuk.
Click to expand...


Ridiculous Wench:

No one who has an affair has a date because they are single.


----------



## CurveLight

Samson said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're Mother Smelled of Elderberries, and your Father was a Hamster!
> 
> You wanted the definition and you got it.
> 
> Stop whining: To date IS, according to the Merriam-Webster Dictionary, what is done between UNMARRIED People.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a dingleberry......we weren't debating the definition of "date." That is your pathetic red herring.  Let me try to spell it out one last time.
> 
> Two
> 
> Single
> 
> People
> 
> Who
> 
> Want
> 
> To
> 
> Keep
> 
> Their
> 
> Relationship
> 
> A
> 
> Secret
> 
> Will
> 
> Have
> 
> An
> 
> Affair.
> 
> 
> If you don't get it by now call 1 800 dumb fuk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ridiculous Wench:
> 
> No one who has an affair has a date because they are single.
Click to expand...



My fault for not giving you the actual number to 1 800 dumb fuk.  I'll make up for it by giving the definition of an affair again:

"affair - a usually secretive or illicit sexual relationship"

Nothing in that says one or both people have to be married.  Remember what I said about single co-workers who want to keep their relationship secret? By definition two single people having a secretive sexual relationship are having an.......AFFAIR.  You dumb mother fucker.


----------



## Samson

CurveLight said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a dingleberry......we weren't debating the definition of "date." That is your pathetic red herring.  Let me try to spell it out one last time.
> 
> Two
> 
> Single
> 
> People
> 
> Who
> 
> Want
> 
> To
> 
> Keep
> 
> Their
> 
> Relationship
> 
> A
> 
> Secret
> 
> Will
> 
> Have
> 
> An
> 
> Affair.
> 
> 
> If you don't get it by now call 1 800 dumb fuk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous Wench:
> 
> No one who has an affair has a date because they are single.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My fault for not giving you the actual number to 1 800 dumb fuk.  I'll make up for it by giving the definition of an affair again:
> 
> "affair - a usually secretive or illicit sexual relationship"
> 
> Nothing in that says one or both people have to be married.  Remember what I said about single co-workers who want to keep their relationship secret? By definition two single people having a secretive sexual relationship are having an.......AFFAIR.  You dumb mother fucker.
Click to expand...



Lemme give you the rest of YOUR definition:

"affair- between two people who are not married to each other."

If the definition said, simply, "between two people," then there would be some credance to your outrageously ignorant claims, Skanky Ho.


----------



## CurveLight

Samson said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous Wench:
> 
> No one who has an affair has a date because they are single.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fault for not giving you the actual number to 1 800 dumb fuk.  I'll make up for it by giving the definition of an affair again:
> 
> "affair - a usually secretive or illicit sexual relationship"
> 
> Nothing in that says one or both people have to be married.  Remember what I said about single co-workers who want to keep their relationship secret? By definition two single people having a secretive sexual relationship are having an.......AFFAIR.  You dumb mother fucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme give you the rest of YOUR definition:
> 
> "affair- between two people who are not married to each other."
> 
> If the definition said, simply, "between two people," then there would be some credance to your outrageously ignorant claims, Skanky Ho.
Click to expand...


You ignorant **** juice.  I didn't edit the definition so you couldn't give "the rest" of it.  Holy shit you're a special kind of wasted sperm cocktail.

"8. A romantic and sexual relationship, sometimes one of brief duration, between two people who are not married to each other."

From the same link you butt licker: 

"affair - a usually secretive or illicit sexual relationship"
affair - definition of affair by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.

Now click on the link and read the fucking page you sooper fucking cock stupid should-have-been-aborted ignorant dirty diaper swallowing cockroach reject.  If you respond again with total comprehension failure then there is nothing more I can do.  Have a nice night!


----------



## Samson

Date: "A romantic and sexual relationship, sometimes one of brief duration, between two people"

Affair: "A romantic and sexual relationship, sometimes one of brief duration, between two people who are not married to each other."

Are you even able to tell the difference between the two definitions? Clearly the definition for Affair contains the clause "who are not married to each other," for a REASON: because MARRIED PEOPLE have affairs, you knat-brained-turd beneath the hoof of worm dung.


----------



## CurveLight

Samson said:


> Date: "A romantic and sexual relationship, sometimes one of brief duration, between two people"
> 
> Affair: "A romantic and sexual relationship, sometimes one of brief duration, between two people who are not married to each other."
> 
> Are you even able to tell the difference between the two definitions? Clearly the definition for Affair contains the clause "who are not married to each other," for a REASON: because MARRIED PEOPLE have affairs, you knat-brained-turd beneath the hoof of worm dung.



You ignorant **** juice.  I didn't edit the definition so you couldn't give "the rest" of it.  Holy shit you're a special kind of wasted sperm cocktail.

"8. A romantic and sexual relationship, sometimes one of brief duration, between two people who are not married to each other."

From the same link you butt licker: 

"affair - a usually secretive or illicit sexual relationship"
affair - definition of affair by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.

Now click on the link and read the fucking page you sooper fucking cock stupid should-have-been-aborted ignorant dirty diaper swallowing cockroach reject.  If you respond again with total comprehension failure then there is nothing more I can do.  Have a nice night!

YOU STUPID ****.  SINGLE PEOPLE CAN HAVE DATES OR AFFAIRS YOU DUMB FUCK!!!!!!!

IF THEY HAVE DATES IT IS PUBLIC.

IF IT IS IN SECRET IT IS AN AFFAIR.

READ THE FUCKING LINK!!!!!!

"affair - a usually secretive or illicit sexual relationship"
affair - definition of affair by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.

"affair - a usually secretive or illicit sexual relationship"
affair - definition of affair by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.

"affair - a usually secretive or illicit sexual relationship"
affair - definition of affair by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.

"affair - a usually secretive or illicit sexual relationship"
affair - definition of affair by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


----------



## JW Frogen

I was a Sea Bee for a time and I have to tell you, the sea has a lot of secrets.

Best to let them float upon the tide of memory and not wash upon the shore of tounge or truth.


----------



## CurveLight

JW Frogen said:


> I was a Sea Bee for a time and I have to tell you, the sea has a lot of secrets.
> 
> Best to let them float upon the tide of memory and not wash upon the shore of tounge or truth.



But keeping it a secret means having an affair and only married people can have an affair!


----------



## JW Frogen

There are plenty of love affairs, some full of lies, others a touch of eternity.


----------



## Samson

CurveLight said:


> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was a Sea Bee for a time and I have to tell you, the sea has a lot of secrets.
> 
> Best to let them float upon the tide of memory and not wash upon the shore of tounge or truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But keeping it a secret means having an affair and only married people can have an affair!
Click to expand...


Finally, you get it straight.


----------



## CurveLight

Samson said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was a Sea Bee for a time and I have to tell you, the sea has a lot of secrets.
> 
> Best to let them float upon the tide of memory and not wash upon the shore of tounge or truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But keeping it a secret means having an affair and only married people can have an affair!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Finally, you get it straight.
Click to expand...



You dumb dog ass licking ****.  I've never changed my position. You're the stupid fuck claiming single people can never have affairs with each other.


----------



## CurveLight

CurveLight said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Date: "A romantic and sexual relationship, sometimes one of brief duration, between two people"
> 
> Affair: "A romantic and sexual relationship, sometimes one of brief duration, between two people who are not married to each other."
> 
> Are you even able to tell the difference between the two definitions? Clearly the definition for Affair contains the clause "who are not married to each other," for a REASON: because MARRIED PEOPLE have affairs, you knat-brained-turd beneath the hoof of worm dung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignorant **** juice.  I didn't edit the definition so you couldn't give "the rest" of it.  Holy shit you're a special kind of wasted sperm cocktail.
> 
> "8. A romantic and sexual relationship, sometimes one of brief duration, between two people who are not married to each other."
> 
> From the same link you butt licker:
> 
> "affair - a usually secretive or illicit sexual relationship"
> affair - definition of affair by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
> 
> Now click on the link and read the fucking page you sooper fucking cock stupid should-have-been-aborted ignorant dirty diaper swallowing cockroach reject.  If you respond again with total comprehension failure then there is nothing more I can do.  Have a nice night!
> 
> YOU STUPID ****.  SINGLE PEOPLE CAN HAVE DATES OR AFFAIRS YOU DUMB FUCK!!!!!!!
> 
> IF THEY HAVE DATES IT IS PUBLIC.
> 
> IF IT IS IN SECRET IT IS AN AFFAIR.
> 
> READ THE FUCKING LINK!!!!!!
> 
> "affair - a usually secretive or illicit sexual relationship"
> affair - definition of affair by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
> 
> "affair - a usually secretive or illicit sexual relationship"
> affair - definition of affair by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
> 
> "affair - a usually secretive or illicit sexual relationship"
> affair - definition of affair by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
> 
> "affair - a usually secretive or illicit sexual relationship"
> affair - definition of affair by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
Click to expand...



Apparently sampson totally missed this post so it needs to be rebooted to see if the facts will get ignored again.


----------



## Samson

CurveLight said:


> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was a Sea Bee for a time and I have to tell you, the sea has a lot of secrets.
> 
> Best to let them float upon the tide of memory and not wash upon the shore of tounge or truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But keeping it a secret means having an affair and only married people can have an affair!
Click to expand...


YOU just said it: "ONLY MARRIED PEOPLE CAN HAVE AN AFFAIR!!"


Moron.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

DevNell said:


> Just saw a report about female soldiers getting pregnant during combat missions. WTF is wrong with the volunteer military?



Hey come on people get horny and want to have sex sometimes.

However the military has rules saying its a violation to get pregnant while on active duty so unfortunately the members involved have to be diciplined.


----------



## CurveLight

Samson said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was a Sea Bee for a time and I have to tell you, the sea has a lot of secrets.
> 
> Best to let them float upon the tide of memory and not wash upon the shore of tounge or truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But keeping it a secret means having an affair and only married people can have an affair!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU just said it: "ONLY MARRIED PEOPLE CAN HAVE AN AFFAIR!!"
> 
> 
> Moron.
Click to expand...


ZOMG!  You fucking dumbass!  I was being sarcastic.  The person admitted to being aware of single people having affairs and I was pretending to be as dumb as you and say wait! That can't be true!  Single people can't have affairs!  You truly are fucking stupid.


----------



## CurveLight

CurveLight said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Date: "A romantic and sexual relationship, sometimes one of brief duration, between two people"
> 
> Affair: "A romantic and sexual relationship, sometimes one of brief duration, between two people who are not married to each other."
> 
> Are you even able to tell the difference between the two definitions? Clearly the definition for Affair contains the clause "who are not married to each other," for a REASON: because MARRIED PEOPLE have affairs, you knat-brained-turd beneath the hoof of worm dung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignorant **** juice.  I didn't edit the definition so you couldn't give "the rest" of it.  Holy shit you're a special kind of wasted sperm cocktail.
> 
> "8. A romantic and sexual relationship, sometimes one of brief duration, between two people who are not married to each other."
> 
> From the same link you butt licker:
> 
> "affair - a usually secretive or illicit sexual relationship"
> affair - definition of affair by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
> 
> Now click on the link and read the fucking page you sooper fucking cock stupid should-have-been-aborted ignorant dirty diaper swallowing cockroach reject.  If you respond again with total comprehension failure then there is nothing more I can do.  Have a nice night!
> 
> YOU STUPID ****.  SINGLE PEOPLE CAN HAVE DATES OR AFFAIRS YOU DUMB FUCK!!!!!!!
> 
> IF THEY HAVE DATES IT IS PUBLIC.
> 
> IF IT IS IN SECRET IT IS AN AFFAIR.
> 
> READ THE FUCKING LINK!!!!!!
> 
> "affair - a usually secretive or illicit sexual relationship"
> affair - definition of affair by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
> 
> "affair - a usually secretive or illicit sexual relationship"
> affair - definition of affair by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
> 
> "affair - a usually secretive or illicit sexual relationship"
> affair - definition of affair by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
> 
> "affair - a usually secretive or illicit sexual relationship"
> affair - definition of affair by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently sampson totally missed this post so it needs to be rebooted to see if the facts will get ignored again.
Click to expand...



The fact you keep ignoring this post samson shows what a pathetic fuck weed you are.


----------



## Samson

CurveLight said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> But keeping it a secret means having an affair and only married people can have an affair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU just said it: "ONLY MARRIED PEOPLE CAN HAVE AN AFFAIR!!"
> 
> 
> Moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ZOMG!  You fucking dumbass!  I was being sarcastic.  The person admitted to being aware of single people having affairs and I was pretending to be as dumb as you and say wait! That can't be true!  Single people can't have affairs!  You truly are fucking stupid.
Click to expand...


OMFG!!! There really IS nothing but bat shit between your ears and peanuts between your legs: GROW a pair, and stop hiding behind your huge chasm of ignorance with ridiculous claims of "being sarcastic." 

If you SAID it then own it :

 "ONLY MARRIED PEOPLE CAN HAVE AN AFFAIR!!"

Imbacile.


----------



## geauxtohell

Anyways, back on topic:

Looks like the order is kaput:

Military to scrap pregnancy punishment - Yahoo! News


----------

